# Wearing of full size multiple medals on uniform



## casper49 (4 Oct 2011)

I have now 16 medals, I have 11 court mounted together and another 5 court mounted separately. My question is, how do I wear these on my uniform? my previous "unit", never wore CF's, now I'm that I'm in the "real world" of uniforms again, I would like to have an educated answer.
My peers are unclear, some say wear the 11 on the right and the other 5 on the left side... doesn't seem feasible to do as such.
Can anyone assist me?
"Never miss a shot....."


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Oct 2011)

Contact your Base CWO?


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Oct 2011)

A-AD-265-000/AG-001, Canadian Forces Dress Instructions 



> Method of Wear. Medals should hang in one row so that they are fully visible. Should this not be possible, because of the number being worn, they shall be overlapped horizontally with the senior medal showing in full. Normally, six or more standard size medals and more than eight miniatures will require overlapping. The maximum width of the mounting is governed by the physique of the individual. The bar should not normally project beyond the outer edge of the lapel or the arm seam of the jacket.



See example in photo.


----------



## brihard (5 Oct 2011)

casper49 said:
			
		

> I have now 16 medals, I have 11 court mounted together and another 5 court mounted separately. My question is, how do I wear these on my uniform? my previous "unit", never wore CF's, now I'm that I'm in the "real world" of uniforms again, I would like to have an educated answer.
> My peers are unclear, some say wear the 11 on the right and the other 5 on the left side... doesn't seem feasible to do as such.
> Can anyone assist me?
> "Never miss a shot....."



May I ask what all you've got? I cannot, offhand, recall ever seeing/hearing of a CF member with even close to that many.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Oct 2011)

16 seems fairly high, here is  Lieutenant Governor Donald S. Ethell, the Lieutenant Governor of Alberta and it looks like he has 15 medals.


----------



## Occam (5 Oct 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I cannot, offhand, recall ever seeing/hearing of a CF member with even close to that many.



Probably because those who have been awarded 16 gongs don't wear their uniforms often, if you catch my drift.


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised that maybe one is the Confederation Medal  ;D

That would be quite a long career for 16.


----------



## mariomike (5 Oct 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> 16 seems fairly high, here is  Lieutenant Governor Donald S. Ethell, the Lieutenant Governor of Alberta and it looks like he has 15 medals.



Not sure how many Gen. Rohmer has, but it is a lot.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised that maybe one is the Confederation Medal  ;D
> 
> That would be quite a long career for 16.



http://pm.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?id=3262 - 38 years


----------



## cn (5 Oct 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> 16 seems fairly high, here is  Lieutenant Governor Donald S. Ethell, the Lieutenant Governor of Alberta and it looks like he has 15 medals.



If you count the Order of Canada around his neck, it appears to be 16.

Edit: 17, one more around his neck I can't quite make out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2011)

Michael O'Leary gave the correct information to the OP's question. There is no need for all the speculation. If the OP wanted to give his history, I'm sure he would have. Go back to the original post and try reading between the lines.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> If you count the Order of Canada around his neck, it appears to be 16.
> 
> Edit: 17, one more around his neck I can't quite make out.



I believe the decoration on the lapel would make 18.


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> http://pm.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?id=3262 - 38 years



Actually I was commenting on the comment by Brihard.

But thanks for the info on the Lt. Gov.


----------



## Occam (5 Oct 2011)

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> Edit: 17, one more around his neck I can't quite make out.



As he's the Lieutenant Governor of Alberta, I think you'll find that the one hiding under the MMM is the Alberta Order of Excellence - and 17 looks right.  I'm not sure what the one on the lapel is.


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> I believe the decoration on the lapel would make 18.



If you really want to get picky, 21 - he was awarded the SSM twice and the CD three times.

On another picky point, one of the links described him as one of the most decorated Canadian soldiers.  In fact, he only has two decorations, the Meritorious Service Cross and the Canadian Forces Decoration.  The rest are just medals (which are not decorations) and the insignia of three orders (Order of Canada, Order of Military Merit and Alberta Order of Excellence), which are higher in the Order of Precedence than most decorations, but are still not decorations.  Reeling in pedantic neck now...


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Oct 2011)

Interesting (although not necessarily politically correct) page here which critiques his dress at some occasions:
http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.com/


Last edit to remove - incorrect info.


----------



## casper49 (5 Oct 2011)

It's sad to see the skepticism of my missions, i believe one post had it, "...to read between the lines...." nevertheless here goes....

Strand of 11: Somalia 92/93, SWASM 2003, General Campaign Star 04/05, General Service Medal 07/08, CFPSM, UNPROFOR 94/95, UNMIH 1996, ISAF 1992, 125 Anniversary Medal, CD, and the last one on this strand is the IRAQ Campaign 2006, working with the US 1181st

Strand of 5: Somalia (UN), RWANDA (UN), Sierra Leone (UN), East Timor (UN), and Sudan (UN)

So you say say that the 125 was my freebie......

Again, disappointed in the non believers....
But thank you for you reading, all I wanted was a simple answer....

Good night Irene........... or ... BOHICA


----------



## Occam (5 Oct 2011)

casper49 said:
			
		

> Somalia 92/93



Hope you enjoyed the cold beer, warm food, and breezy dispersal area.   :cheers:


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the one on the lapel is.



From what I can tell, it may have something to do with the appointment as Lt. Gov. Looking at Lt. Gov. Francis from Nova Scotia, she has the same decoration on her lapel as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mayann_Francis_GG.jpg


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

casper49 said:
			
		

> It's sad to see the skepticism of my missions, i believe one post had it, "...to read between the lines...." nevertheless here goes....
> 
> Strand of 11: Somalia 92/93, SWASM 2003, General Campaign Star 04/05, General Service Medal 07/08, CFPSM, UNPROFOR 94/95, UNMIH 1996, ISAF 1992, 125 Anniversary Medal, CD, and the last one on this strand is the IRAQ Campaign 2006, working with the US 1181st
> 
> ...



I, for one am impressed.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Oct 2011)

Let's try this again, it is the Vice Regal Badge of Service - In 1999 The Queen approved the design of a distinctive Vice-Regal Badge of Service for serving Lieutenant Governors (gold) and their spouses (silver).

http://www.lt.gov.on.ca/images/Photos/PROFILE_Vice-regalBadge.jpg


Sorry cupper for edit after being quoted - as indicated by other posters, it is a symbol of Lt-Gov office.


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> I believe his lapel pin indicates that he is the Chancellor of the Alberta Order of Excellence.



Per my previous,



			
				cupper said:
			
		

> From what I can tell, it may have something to do with the appointment as Lt. Gov. Looking at Lt. Gov. Francis from Nova Scotia, she has the same decoration on her lapel as well.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mayann_Francis_GG.jpg



Possibly indicates a Privy Council Member, or Queens Council, or some related appointment or symbol of office?


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

The Vice-Regal Recognition Badge.

http://lt.gov.ns.ca/history/great-seal-standard/

Vice-Regal Recognition Badge

Upon assumption of office, the Lieutenant Governor is presented with two vice-regal Recognition Badges. The full-sized badge is a star shaped badge measuring six centimetres across, made of sterling silver, enameled in Canada's national colours, red and white, and defaced in the centre with a gold maple leaf surmounted by a Royal Crown. The badge is worn on the left side of a suit, dress or blouse. The lapel-sized badge measures three centimetres in height and is circular in shape, with red and white enamel, and a single gold maple leaf in the centre surmounted by a Royal Crown. The lapel badge is suitable for less formal functions, and can be worn on the lapel, similar to the way that the Order of Canada and Order of Nova Scotia lapel pins are worn by recipients of those orders.

The vice-regal Recognition Badge was established by a vice-regal warrant on 27 January 1999 and the first badges were presented on 3 October 1999 by then Governor General Romeo LeBlanc. The first Lieutenant Governor of Nova Scotia to receive the vice-regal Recognition Badge was The Honourable James Kinley in 1999. If a Lieutenant Governor has a spouse the spouse is entitled to wear a similar badge, the main difference being that the maple leaf in the centre of the full size badge and lapel badge is silver in colour.

On that note, Good Night All! :cheers:


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Let's try this again, it is the Vice Regal Badge of Service - In 1999 The Queen approved the design of a distinctive Vice-Regal Badge of Service for serving Lieutenant Governors (gold) and their spouses (silver).
> 
> http://www.lt.gov.on.ca/images/Photos/PROFILE_Vice-regalBadge.jpg
> 
> ...



Damn!! How is it that you got your post up before mine? It wasn't there when I posted.

Cudos Sir!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2011)

The OP has his answer and has calmed all your fears. If you wish to play "Where's Waldo" with the Lt. Governor's awards and decorations, start another thread.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## brihard (5 Oct 2011)

Recceguy's kindly opened the thread momentarily to allow me to post a quick reply.

I just wanted to make it clear I wasn't expressing skepticism. Just honest, frank curiosity about the ability of one of our troops to do that much- and yes, I can 'read between the lines' on this one. 

To the OP, and to all others.- my apologies if my words came out the wrong way and seemed to imply something I didn't intend. I didn't at all mean to take the thread down that direction, and I have no doubt that what you're saying is legit.

Cheers,

Brihard


----------

